# y bone or wishbone



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm trying to decide. It's a 62 impala. It's a three pump setup w/ 10 batteries. None of wich is installed yet...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

the y bone we offer is a direct bone on with a center higme that allows you to adjust from left to right to correct any inccorection between your skirts (if ur running them) and ur tire!

very simple install if doing it at home with limited tools


the wishbone is more fabing and welding involved not every one knows how to weld or has a welder avaiable 






dom tubing with polyurathane groved bushings with the center higme for adjustment!!
909 923 5553


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Is the wishbone not adjustable? Is that why the y bone better?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

its a personal prefrance. but also depends on what ur building if ur building a full radical then u have to use the wishbone because of the reach/ stretch. y bone is more for a street car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

wishbone makes easier to 3 either way


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

So with the y bone you can only three in one direction? Any pics out there of all the different companies who make them? Thanks for everyone's input...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

u wanna make sure ur getting one made out of high quality dom metal! before u buy look at all ur options 
909 923 5553 hoppos!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

jonny blaze said:


> I'm trying to decide. It's a 62 impala. It's a three pump setup w/ 10 batteries. None of wich is installed yet...


the Y bone is easier to install but its a shorter arm...it like the upper trailing arms on the g body cars..they limit travel...running a wishbone is similar to running drop mounts on a g body...it will give u more lift with less pinion angle travel...so youll be able to lift the car up higher before the pinion starts to go at an angle that binds....the wishbone will require someone to weld on the mount on top of the axle...which doesnt mean u weld the mount on top in the midle..you have to meausure the axle from left to right and get the center point...then u get the center of the mount and u line that up to the center of the axle....then weld on the 2 tabs up inbetween the frame rails..and depending on what size cylinders ur running in the rear you may have to notch out the tunnel for driveline clearance..personally i like the wishbone but requires more work...the Y bone requires less work, but wont give u as much travel as the wishbone will


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Heres my wishbone that I fabbed up! Lifts and Lays! CHeck the PInion...Its A-1 !


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Watch out for the long style wish-bones you see sold around, because on most, the angles arent wide enough to assume tracking responsibilities by itself, and the axle mounts are usually undersized considering its doing a job that 2 separate 4 link mounts would be handling.And they arent made a specific length for a specific pinion, youd have to figure that out before ordering. The Y bone works nice for cars with otherwise stock suspension, as long as the mounts are nice and strong.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


AndrewH said:


> Watch out for the long style wish-bones you see sold around, because on most, the angles arent wide enough to assume tracking responsibilities by itself, and the axle mounts are usually undersized considering its doing a job that 2 separate 4 link mounts would be handling.And they arent made a specific length for a specific pinion, youd have to figure that out before ordering. The Y bone works nice for cars with otherwise stock suspension, as long as the mounts are nice and strong.


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Qok thank everyone for your input. Madrox that wishbone is nuts..... how much to build another one? Hoppos y bone is how much?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Heres my wishbone that I fabbed up! Lifts and Lays! CHeck the PInion...Its A-1 !


I like what you did to those control arms :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We make and manufacture both, I personally recomend the wishbone....It will allow for higher lock-ups and is the most stable. We have been making the wishbone's for 12plus years and the Y-bone for 5 yrs. The only reason we even offer the Y-bone is for the customers that already have a chrome axle, or can not do any welding to the frame (I.E paint or cant fab) 

Both our Y-bone's and wishbones will aloow for installation with stock or semi-modified suspension. Our Y-bone will max out on a 14'' cylinder with stock trailing arms but capiable of 18's with our 1.5 longer lower tube arms. The wishbone will do up to 18's and allow 22'' to 24'' on a 2'' or 3'' longer arm...This high lock-up will need a double slip on the driveshaft


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Just a another note, our Y-bone is fully adjustable, we were the first to do them with left to right track adjustments and pinion adjusments.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I didnt know the wishbone been around since 1999 :scrutinize:
don't think Ive seen one before 2002 to be real but prove me wrong!


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

How much for the wishbone from bmh? And also does it come with a template for welding in the front mounts to th frame?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

jonny blaze said:


> How much for the wishbone from bmh? And also does it come with a template for welding in the front mounts to th frame?


 I've made 8" longer lowers on my 64, and moved the monts 8" up the frame, do you have a wishbone that will fit straight on with perfect pinion angle using 16z strokes?Jb.


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We make and manufacture both, I personally recomend the wishbone....It will allow for higher lock-ups and is the most stable. We have been making the wishbone's for 12plus years and the Y-bone for 5 yrs. The only reason we even offer the Y-bone is for the customers that already have a chrome axle, or can not do any welding to the frame (I.E paint or cant fab)
> 
> Both our Y-bone's and wishbones will aloow for installation with stock or semi-modified suspension. Our Y-bone will max out on a 14'' cylinder with stock trailing arms but capiable of 18's with our 1.5 longer lower tube arms. The wishbone will do up to 18's and allow 22'' to 24'' on a 2'' or 3'' longer arm...This high lock-up will need a double slip on the driveshaft


so if I got you guys wishbone, I could run 18s with you alls 2x3 trailing arms??


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Silentdawg said:


> I didnt know the wishbone been around since 1999 :scrutinize:
> don't think Ive seen one before 2002 to be real but prove me wrong!






jonny blaze said:


> How much for the wishbone from bmh? And also does it come with a template for welding in the front mounts to th frame?


jus a raw none rienforced is 250$..w/the rie. plate 300$.. if you want chrome add 80$// it comes with instructions on how to mount it..:cheesy:



3-wheel said:


> I've made 8" longer lowers on my 64, and moved the monts 8" up the frame, do you have a wishbone that will fit straight on with perfect pinion angle using 16z strokes?Jb.


yes we can make a longer 1 for your application..



BIG ROC said:


> so if I got you guys wishbone, I could run 18s with you alls 2x3 trailing arms??


yes you could..:biggrin:



BIGJOE619 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

big worm how are u bro


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

I have a wishbone from Black Magic and it does give u a better lock up but mine sways bad I can drive it to much it sways from the adjustment from the pinion angle part like its not a threaded a lil bigger than the bolt.


----------

